#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > First year Notes >  >  Crystal Structure in engineering physics 1 pdf free download

## abhishek katiyar

The smallest portion of the crystal which can generate the complete  crystal by repeating its own dimensions in various directions is called  unit cell. The position vector R for any lattice point in a space  lattice can be written as





  Similar Threads: Crystal structure of NaCl in engineering physics 2 pdf free download Crystal structure of Diamond in engineering physics 2 pdf free download Propagation of light through birefringent crystal  in engineering physics 1 lecture note free download Direction and planes in a crystal in engineering physics 1 classroom notes download Crystal Systems in engineering physics 1 pdf free download

----------

